# What do you really like that no one else does?



## butch (Jul 19, 2007)

So, love all the threads about overrated and underrated and so forth. However, I was wondering if there are things you like that nobody else you know seems to like. I mean, I don't get to share in all the excitement over Harry Potter or some of the other things people are talking about in the Lounge, and wondered if anyone else wanted to talk about their own personal 'fave things' that no one else seems to get. Who knows, maybe someone else here likes "According to Jim" as much as you do?

One of the things I love with a passion that is crazy is the TV show "Popular." It was on the WB from 1999-2001, and it was a thing of camp genius. It was widely uneven and sometimes painful, but when it was good, it was a thing of glory. It is the only show I own all the DVDs for (granted, we're talking 2 seasons) and that I can watch over and over again.

I miss it so, and miss the actors from the show who don't get enough work anymore. But what made it so spectacular were 2 characters:

Mary Cherry (Leslie Grossman) and Nicole Julian (Tammy Lynn Michaels): they almost got their own show after "Popular" went off the air, or they were going to do a show with Mary Cherry and her momma, Cherry Cherry, played by Delta Burke. If only this had happened, it would have been brilliant.

The creator of the show, Ryan Murphy, has gone on to bigger and better things ("Nip/Tuck" "Running With Scissors"), and so have some of the actors (Leslie Bibb, Christopher Gorham, Sara Rue), and one even married Melissa Etheridge (Tammy Lynn Michaels), but I'll still miss "Popular."


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 19, 2007)

I loved Popular and the cartoon Histeria! My goodness, that was a good toon.


----------



## Jes (Jul 19, 2007)

I always heard I was the only woman who loved the Stooges and Letterman, but I can't imagine that's true. Those things are coded as male, somehow. At least the Stooges are. But I loves 'em.

can't think of much else right now. Everything that's weird has camp value so it has its adherents on that level, if no other. 

OH! Dry meat!! Like, dry turkey (overcooked, I guess?) Love it. Apparently my grandmother always overcooked it, but I wouldn't know the difference, so I got used to it?


----------



## Kareda (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes Yes! I LOVED Popular! I found it around the end of Season 1 and was so sad to see it go after only 2 seasons  

I also LOVED Life as We Know It, Windfall and Reunion.


----------



## butch (Jul 19, 2007)

Yay! Other people like "Popular" too. You'd think a show with two fat leads would get more love at Dims, so why was I surprised to find I'm not the only one who liked it?

Sort of Letterman related, but I also really really liked "Ed" (produced by Letterman's Worldwide Pants, and created by two of his writers). Also, two fat lead characters on that show. Too bad that is not out on DVD, or I'd own all of that one, too.

The Stooges, I never much cared for. But I do love all the old Universal Horror Movies, and that is considered a guy thing, too, isn't it?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 19, 2007)

The MUMMY with Karloff still scares me, even though there's very little gore, the lighting and his mannerisms scare me. Good movie to watch.

I like dixieland jazz, still can't see the hype of Lord of the Rings, or HP. And loved Letterman's sidekick Larry "Bud" Melman, the skit of him welcoming spring at night in Central Park was funny. Loved the stooges, Shemp was better then Curly Joe.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 19, 2007)

The only thing that comes to mind are cars...AMC Pacers and Gremlins :blink:


----------



## Spanky (Jul 19, 2007)

There are a couple. 

- Scrapple. If you don't know what it is, don't worry about it. 

- Barry Manilow. God, I could catch MAJOR hell for this one. 

- ABBA: More hell. 

- Philly: From there, nice little secret. Best kept that way. 

- Daffy Duck: Kicks major ass over Donald or Bugs or Mickey.

- Jes: Of course.  

There are more... but enough for now.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 19, 2007)

The mystery novels of Bill Crider. I think he is one of the most underrated writers alive today.
Dr. Brown's Cel-Ray Tonic.
Huey "Piano" Smith. Great talent, tragic loss
Tofu. In all its glory.
Xenophon (the original, not the guy that used to be on these boards): a gentleman and a scholar. He had it all over Plato.
And I absolutely agree with Spanky about Abba: they're great.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 19, 2007)

Vanilla Ice Cream and listening to Gallagher & Sheen routines.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 19, 2007)

Some movies that not everyone seems to appreciate as much as I do....


Welcome to the Dollhouse

The Brady Bunch Movie

Clueless

Raising Arizona

True Romance

The Big Hit

The Wedding Singer- the movie and the two soundtrack CDs

Boogie Nights- the movie and CDs again

I can't seem to get the people in my reality into Trance music either 


**@ Spanky- I sure luvs me some Abba.........and Ace of Base


----------



## wistful (Jul 19, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Some movies that not everyone seems to appreciate as much as I do....
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Dollhous



I love this movie!! It's so dark yet it totally rings true.That ending! I was totally starstruck when I ran into Heather matarazzo in Manhattan a couple of years back.I also have a great fondness for clueless myself.


----------



## Kareda (Jul 19, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Some movies that not everyone seems to appreciate as much as I do....
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Dollhouse
> ...



I love these too!

***************


The only person who understands my love for Eddie Izzard is my hubby, Wish more people did!


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 19, 2007)

Meshuggah!!!!!!!! Great metal music!!!!
ABBA
Pootie Tang - You know wuz up!!!!!!!!!
Kung Pow: Enter the Fist

By the way, who the hell doesn't like welcome to the dollhouse?


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 19, 2007)

This is a weird one, but, the smell of low tide. That salty sea smell under piers.

See? WEIRD. You know, not like Spanky liking Manilow weird.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 19, 2007)

On that note, I've always somewhat enjoyed the smell of gasoline, for whatever reason.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 19, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Some movies that not everyone seems to appreciate as much as I do....
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Dollhouse
> ...




I love Raising Arizona! It has to be one of the funniest movies to me!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 19, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> This is a weird one, but, the smell of low tide. That salty sea smell under piers.
> 
> See? WEIRD. You know, not like Spanky liking Manilow weird.



I actually really like that smell as well... the days I can go out and smell the salt when I'm doing errands are my favorite. Very rare to catch the right wind and salty day, but it's a good, comforting, nostalgic smell for me. 

Comes from being a coastal girl... it's in my blood.


----------



## Letiahna (Jul 19, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I can't seem to get the people in my reality into Trance music either



GEF: I'm all YOURS (in a so NOT gay kinda way!) 

I do love ABBA, too (grew up with them, my father would play the cassettes in the car on our road trips - and we used to take a LOT of road trips.) I still get teary-eyed with Chiquitita and The Winner Takes It All :blush:

Ace of Base: Their first album was the BOMB!


----------



## Jes (Jul 19, 2007)

Spanky said:


> There are a couple.
> 
> - Scrapple. If you don't know what it is, don't worry about it.
> 
> ...


I"M STANDING RIGHT HERE AND CAN HEAR YOU, SPANKY!
gosh!
you're not the only one who likes me. Then again, you might well be the only one who likes me LIKE THAT.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 19, 2007)

Sardines.

Everybody makes me eat them outside. I feel like a smoker or something...

fa_man_stan


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 19, 2007)

Jes said:


> I"M STANDING RIGHT HERE AND CAN HEAR YOU, SPANKY!
> gosh!
> you're not the only one who likes me. Then again, you might well be the only one who likes me LIKE THAT.



Right, because I'm not anyone.

GOD. *stomps off in a huff*

I'm all happy that other people like low-tide smell. And hey, Wag? I love the smell of gasoline.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 19, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Sardines.
> 
> Everybody makes me eat them outside. I feel like a smoker or something...



hahahaha. I'm picturing you outside at a bar, huddled under the awning with me and the other smokers, quietly eating a tin of sardines.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 19, 2007)

boogiebomb said:


> Kung Pow: Enter the Fist



Oh gawd... how could I have forgotten?:doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 19, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I love the smell of gasoline.




I huff it all the time..... ooooppppppppppsssssssssssss


Nevermind... wrong window again :doh:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 19, 2007)

Letiahna said:


> GEF: I'm all YOURS (in a so NOT gay kinda way!)
> 
> I do love ABBA, too (grew up with them, my father would play the cassettes in the car on our road trips - and we used to take a LOT of road trips.) I still get teary-eyed with Chiquitita and The Winner Takes It All :blush:
> 
> Ace of Base: Their first album was the BOMB!



YES! Ace of Base was kick ass!


----------



## love dubh (Jul 19, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> On that note, I've always somewhat enjoyed the smell of gasoline, for whatever reason.





Waxwing said:


> And hey, Wag? I love the smell of gasoline.



Me three!

I also like going into Home Depot and hanging out in the wood aisle. I love the smell of wood shavings. I'm a carpenter's daughter. 

I also LOVED the show "Roswell." The first two seasons were great, and the third season blew hardcore. But I loved me some Jason Behr, Brendan Fehr, Colin Hanks, and Nick Weischler.


----------



## Jes (Jul 19, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I'm all happy that other people like low-tide smell. .



i seriously hope this isn't related to you liking me. 

OK, my mom likes the smell of manure. She says it smells like nature. Does that count?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 19, 2007)

The Smurf Song. I love it. Really. They are so cute, their little voices and when they sing that lovely little harmony la la la part, it's soooo sweet. Nobody else loves it. Even Grandpa Smurf's accent is adorable.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ws3xa4Cxbc&mode=related&search=


Euro pop.
nuff said.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 19, 2007)

Geographically speaking:

North Dakota: Ya can't bash it until you try it. The "sardines" state of the Union.

Scotland in Spring (an' I means March/April): During a study abroad in Vienna, for spring break, chose to hitch all the way to Scotland (and back!) to enjoy that cold, damp, rainy heaven, rather than go with the crowd to Greece <yawn>. 

France: Yanks might hate it, because they don't know it. A jewel of the western world. Forget Paris. Forget the politics, this is great country to see and explore. 

Non-geographic:

Donna Summer: Now I'm telling really deep secrets  . She made disco sound great.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 19, 2007)

Spanky said:


> North Dakota: Ya can't bash it until you try it. The "sardines" state of the Union.



Stan, let's go to North Dakota. I'll grab my smokes and meet you downstairs.

Spanky, I find it just so damned endearing that you're outing yourself about Manilow, ABBA, and Donna Summer all in the same day.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't know, whenever I order a cheeseburger .. I have it with like nothing but .. the bare essentials. get everything removed. that gets me a lot of stares usually.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jul 19, 2007)

I like to mop the floor.

If you know me, and how messy I normally am, then this seems really odd. I just like it when things are shiny, I guess. Hm.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 19, 2007)

Most people I know like to slip into bed while the sheet and blankets are tucked in. 

I need to gather everything around me. I cannot stand to have the airpocket and my feet feel imprisoned.

Nix the Manilow and add the Bee Gees...ok, Spanky?...thanks...


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 19, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Most people I know like to slip into bed while the sheet and blankets are tucked in.


Not me, I've got to at least pull everything back at least halfway.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 19, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I don't know, whenever I order a cheeseburger .. I have it with like nothing but .. the bare essentials. get everything removed. that gets me a lot of stares usually.




you and me both...I have to say PLAIN! loud and clear and very often they still get it wrong.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jul 19, 2007)

I think I am the only person who really really really liked the movie Really Bad Things.


----------



## ripley (Jul 19, 2007)

I like to dip cheddar or american cheese into chocolate pudding.


----------



## Kareda (Jul 20, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I think I am the only person who really really really liked the movie Really Bad Things.



Nope, not alone!

And I love ACE of BASE!

I think I am the only one who has seen Latter Days- Excellent movie, btw. Another gay movie out there I love-and is very funny- is Not Another Gay Movie.

I'm a married, straight women who LOVES G/L genre..and feel alone in that!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> I always heard I was the only woman who loved the Stooges and Letterman, but I can't imagine that's true. Those things are coded as male, somehow. At least the Stooges are. But I loves 'em.





Spanky said:


> There are a couple.
> 
> - Barry Manilow. God, I could catch MAJOR hell for this one.
> 
> ...



I love the Three Stooges! We have several of their movies on tape. My favorite was a western that had a singing cowboy in it. I also love the Marx Brothers and Laurel and Hardy. I love to watch the original of "The Little Rascals" when I can catch them on t.v. and I love Shirley Temple movies!

I love Barry Manilow, ABBA and add to that Nat King Cole, The Bee Gees, Neil Diamond, and The Monkees! Of course, I'm a country fan as well and not many at DIMS likes country.

I love a few Disney made for t.v. movies and I seem to be alone in this love in my family. They are: "Halloweentown, Halloweentown II: The Revenge of Kalabar and Halloweentown High." I also love these movies: 

- Big Trouble in Little China
- Buckaroo Banzai 
- Moonstruck
- Lara Croft - Tombraiders 
- 4 old black & white British, Agatha Christie movies starring Dame Margaret Rutherford. "Murder She Said", "Murder Most Foul", "Murder at the Gallop" and "Murder Ahoy".

I love the old t.v. show "The Munsters" whereas, most people preferred "The Addams Family".

There was also a BBC t.v. show called "Lovejoy" that I loved. I'm also a fan of the Sherlock Holmes mystery movies starring Jeremy Brett.

I think I'll stop or I'll be typing all night! LOL!

~Punkin


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 20, 2007)

I like to top Saltines with ketchup.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 20, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Most people I know like to slip into bed while the sheet and blankets are tucked in.
> 
> I need to gather everything around me. I cannot stand to have the airpocket and my feet feel imprisoned.
> 
> Nix the Manilow and add the Bee Gees...ok, Spanky?...thanks...



Bee Gees were coming out tomorrow after therapy, mkay? 

Now you blew it for me. hmmmmm. Did I just say, "you blew it for me??" Damn.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> I always heard I was the only woman who loved the Stooges and Letterman, but I can't imagine that's true. Those things are coded as male, somehow. At least the Stooges are.



I never like the Three Stooges. I always hated it when I was watching cartoons when either the Stooges or The Little Rascals came on.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 20, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Stan, let's go to North Dakota. I'll grab my smokes and meet you downstairs.
> ...



Now that sounds like some real shits and grins don'tcha know. I'll bring my sardines.



Spanky said:


> Geographically speaking:
> 
> North Dakota: Ya can't bash it until you try it. The "sardines" state of the Union.
> 
> ...



... and my Donna Sommers 8 track tape... 

Stan


----------



## Spanky (Jul 20, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> ... and my Donna Sommers 8 track tape...
> 
> Stan



DAMN RIGHT!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 20, 2007)

Spanky said:


> ...
> Non-geographic:
> 
> Donna Summer: Now I'm telling really deep secrets  . She made disco sound great.



You think that's dark...
I still listen to the Go-Gos...

As for movies
I liked that movie "Cabin Boy"... My wife doesn't let me get videos by myself anymore.

fa_man_stan


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 20, 2007)

Stan, I don't let my hubby pick out the movies we watch either...for that same reason! LOL!

~Punkin


----------



## mossystate (Jul 20, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Now you blew it for me. hmmmmm. Did I just say, "you blew it for me??" Damn.




One more thing nobody else likes...and I only did it because you allowed me to pelt you with Manilow 8-track tapes...let's keep it PG in here..heh..


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes! Yes! Yes!

Welcome to the Dollhouse
The smell of gasoline
The Bee Gees
And even . . . . even . . . Barry Manilow (yes, you came and you gave without taking . . .)
What about the Carpenter's?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 20, 2007)

I loved the Michael Bay movie Armageddon BUT, I hated Pearl Harbor. Glad that's off my chest.

I like the N'Sync song "It's Gonna Be Me," but none of their other tunes. Ditto for a couple of Backstreet Boys tunes. Nothing says being in touch with my inner teenie bopper than a bunch of modern-day _castrati_ singing bubblegum pop noise.

I love Leon Redbone, Weird Al Yankovic, Cat Stevens. Billy Joel never goes out of style, but he has a love/hate relationship with many people. My mix tapes are something like watching Natural Born Killers out of sequence: You never know what you're going to get, but there's some fucked up shit going on somewhere.

I like cooking Indian curries, but everyone I know and love hates the mere smell of it. Perhaps the fact I slip into an Apu Nahasapeemapetalon accent while I eat it is what puts them off. Come again, and do not offer my god a peanut!

I love seeing the train wrecks that are Paris Hilton, Lindsey Blowhands and Britney "You can take the girl out of the trailer park" Spears, and all the schadenfreude they give back to me. I read the Anna Nicole Smith autopsy report from beginning to end (the anus was unremarkable). Every news day with them is like watching NASCAR and just knowing Jeff Gordon is going to die.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 20, 2007)

I LOVE Billy Joel...even though he isn't like anything else I listen to and even though he's just whatever he is.


----------



## lemmink (Jul 20, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Tofu. In all its glory.



Heck yeah.


----------



## wistful (Jul 20, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Sardines.
> 
> Everybody makes me eat them outside. I feel like a smoker or something...
> 
> fa_man_stan




Stan,I love sardines as well.What's even more disgusting to many people is my favorite way to eat them: on bread with mayo,vinegar and raw onions.So yeah I feel you on that one.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 20, 2007)

Movies:

I LOVE Clueless - Lucy you know I don't speak Mexican!

Fast Times at Ridgemont High - If I'm here and you're here, doesn't that make it our time.

Little Shop of Horrors - I can sing EVERY song and I know EVERY word.

and 

The WIZ - again, every song and every word.

If ANY of these movies come on, short of having to go to work, I WILL CANCEL MY PLANS AND WATCH THEM. 

I like this singer named Mya from a few years back, in particular, a song called movin' on. Which my friends HATED and still hate. I LOVE that song. 

I like wearing girdles, every woman I know hates that.

On the days I wear a circle skirt, I love wearing a crinoline, my mom, who HAD to wear them when she was younger, thinks I'm nuts.

I like the smell of the earth. When I am gardening, I love to sit in the dirt, feel the dirt, I like the feel of the dirt on my hands.

Theres more, but I have to go to work now.


----------



## lestamore (Jul 20, 2007)

My friends tease my for liking Bon Jovi. But really, I can't help it, I don't see how they can either. Also Sailor Moon, which I am mysteriously obsessed with. And Jam and Cheddar sandwiches. Oooh, and Chevre on toaster waffles. And Sea Urchin.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 20, 2007)

Winter. Long, dark, cold and very snowy. 

Love getting out and skiing, xc skiing, ice skating, pond hockey, sledding, igloo building, dog sledding, winter camping, fires, snowball fights......on and on.


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 20, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I never like the Three Stooges. I always hated it when I was watching cartoons when either the Stooges or The Little Rascals came on.



*COMMUNIST!!!*


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 20, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> *COMMUNIST!!!*



I also like communists.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 20, 2007)

I adore my cat. Seriously, everyone else who knows her, hates her. The best answer I have ever gotten about her as far as liking her is from my mom: "Well, she is who she is and she isn't going to change."


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I never like the Three Stooges. I always hated it when I was watching cartoons when either the Stooges or The Little Rascals came on.



i love them both. Maybe I'll let you borrow my penis some time!


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 20, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> Vanilla Ice Cream



Thank god you added "Cream" to the end of that.


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Winter. Long, dark, cold and very snowy.
> 
> Love getting out and skiing, xc skiing, ice skating, pond hockey, sledding, igloo building, dog sledding, winter camping, fires, snowball fights......on and on.



wrong. i also love winter. you are not alone.

you know what goes best with winter? flannel.


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 20, 2007)

I like *women's armpits*--shaven of course. Very sexy IMHO.

Spike Lee made a very underappreciated flick called *Bamboozled* all about a modern day minstrel show becoming a smash TV variety show. I've seen this movie way too many times. Friggin' brilliant even though no one went to see it.

I like *Mr. Magoo*. If old age brings sight impairment and senility, I hope I handle it in the same carefree and charming way The Great One does.

I like *sniffing felt markers*. 

I like *smelling old comic book*. They smell like my childhood.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 20, 2007)

I spend an inordinate amount of time defending my indefensible Doris Day obsession. And my DD shrine. Did I mention I have a shrine? Not actually joking here.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I think I am the only person who really really really liked the movie Really Bad Things.



I didn't really really really like it but I did like it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> I also love these movies:
> 
> - Big Trouble in Little China



That's one I like too- I will stop flipping channels to watch it whenever I see it on


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I like to top Saltines with ketchup.



I like captain's wafers dipped in ranch dressing- or with tuna salad on top


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes!
> 
> Welcome to the Dollhouse
> The smell of gasoline
> ...




I have the greatest hits CDs of the Bee Gees and the Carpenters....


</end confession>


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> I like *women's armpits*--shaven of course. Very sexy IMHO.
> 
> Spike Lee made a very underappreciated flick called *Bamboozled* all about a modern day minstrel show becoming a smash TV variety show. I've seen this movie way too many times. Friggin' brilliant even though no one went to see it.
> 
> ...



let me ask

have you been known to lick an armpit? what's that about, if so.


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have the greatest hits CDs of the Bee Gees and the Carpenters....
> 
> 
> </end confession>



some people are unmatchable, GEF.

Love,
Yenta.

(haha. I kid. But c'mon. don't make my job impossible. )


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Winter. Long, dark, cold and very snowy.
> 
> Love getting out and skiing, xc skiing, ice skating, pond hockey, sledding, igloo building, dog sledding, winter camping, fires, snowball fights......on and on.




I'm sick of you and your winter sportiness.... you can't wear shorts doing these things


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> i love them both. Maybe I'll let you borrow my penis some time!



I thought I got it next......


Might I turn out to be the only one fond of this........


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 20, 2007)

Kareda said:


> I love these too!
> 
> ***************
> 
> ...



OMG>.I adore him..lol

I left for someone the other day..with something about strategic sheep purposes...

Dressed to Thrill is my fav..I've watched it probably 100 times..lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> some people are unmatchable, GEF.
> 
> Love,
> Yenta.
> ...




BUT they are hidden away amongst my 100 other "cool" CDs


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 20, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> OMG>.I adore him..lol
> 
> I left for someone the other day..with something about strategic sheep purposes...
> 
> Dressed to Thrill is my fav..I've watched it probably 100 times..lol



Eddie Izzard is absolutely and completely amazing. I LOVE him.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 20, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I don't know, whenever I order a cheeseburger .. I have it with like nothing but .. the bare essentials. get everything removed. that gets me a lot of stares usually.



I do that too..especially when it's fast food.

Just meat, cheese and bread please


----------



## mossystate (Jul 20, 2007)

Cool..grey...rainy days..looking out my window right now, watching individual raindrops spank leaves. I like staring at a leaf until a drop gets it....maybe I should get a life.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 20, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Eddie Izzard is absolutely and completely amazing. I LOVE him.



You have to see The Wild. I know it's a kids movie..but he is HILARIOUS as the Koala bear..lol


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 20, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> You have to see The Wild. I know it's a kids movie..but he is HILARIOUS as the Koala bear..lol



(i also love kids' movies.  )


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 20, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> (i also love kids' movies.  )



LMFAO..woo hoo

I could watch Madagascar like 5,000 times


----------



## Kareda (Jul 20, 2007)

_Dressed to Kill_ is my all-time fav too!

You there, Cake or Death?







Must...go.... or will make this an Eddie thread, lol.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 20, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Some movies....
> Raising Arizona
> Boogie Nights- the movie





boogiebomb said:


> Meshuggah!!!!!!!! Great metal music!!!!





Spanky said:


> Donna Summer: Now I'm telling really deep secrets  . She made disco sound great.





Les Toil said:


> Spike Lee made a very underappreciated flick called *Bamboozled*





Jack Skellington said:


> I never like the Three Stooges. I always hated it when I was watching cartoons when either the Stooges or The Little Rascals came on.



I agree with all of the above. Never saw *Bamboozled* but I tend to agree with Les's taste in movies. There's probably a ton more of the movies on this thread that I'd love but I never saw them.

Jack, when I was a kid the Stooges or Little Rascals would come on and I would only barely comprehend what they were saying, the plots and story lines...it was hell! I knew it was supposed to be funny but that was all. Around 10 years ago I saw some Three Stooges reruns and was surprised that I liked it and it was silly! (I already knew it was _silly_, but not that I could like it.)


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 20, 2007)

I like tons and tons of music that isn't very popular. I like stuff from every genre but just cherry-pick the good stuff. This always infuriates people who claim to hate entire genres.

Disco (not a lot of it tho but the stuff I like I really love, including lots of remixes), heavy metal ('specially death metal and a lot of grindcore), techno, ambient, rap and hip hop, reggae and dub reggae, country (old) and old timey music, lots and lots of jazz including "out" experimental jazz, big band, and loads of "experimental" music. These are all genres some people claim to hate virulently.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm gonna duck and hide right after I post this, but.....

I like disco.

Many people can't stand disco, but when you look back on those songs and think of the amount of work that went into them (especially the Barry White/Sound of Philadephia variety of disco, with their full orchestrations and close multi-part harmonies), you can fully appreciate them.

"Let's get it on,
It's time to get DOWN........"


----------



## butch (Jul 20, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I like tons and tons of music that isn't very popular. I like stuff from every genre but just cherry-pick the good stuff. This always infuriates people who claim to hate entire genres.
> 
> Disco (not a lot of it tho but the stuff I like I really love, including lots of remixes), heavy metal ('specially death metal and a lot of grindcore), techno, ambient, rap and hip hop, reggae and dub reggae, country (old) and old timey music, lots and lots of jazz including "out" experimental jazz, big band, and loads of "experimental" music. These are all genres some people claim to hate virulently.



Funny, no one ever mentions bluegrass. Wonder what your feelings are on that genre of music, Santaclear? I always liked the phrase that bluegrass is Appalachian jazz. Don't know how true that is, but like the thought nonetheless.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm with you, Wayne - disco gets an unfair shake sometimes, but it's just like any other genre of music.

There's bad disco, just like there's bad rock, bad country, bad hip-hop, bad techno. The best disco, however, is closer to R&B/funk territory (case in point: "Jive Talkin'" - that's a HOT record, and classified as disco, but is it? Sorta. )


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> let me ask
> 
> have you been known to lick an armpit? what's that about, if so.



I had an ex who liked to lick my armpits. I never really got that but it made him happy. After a while, it became kind of hot.


----------



## butch (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm not a real country fan, but these are some songs I like:

"BIg Deal" by Leann Rimes

"Girls Lie Too" by Terri Clark

and I love everything by Patty Loveless, but this song is sort of a guilty pleasure: "I Try to Think About Elvis."


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 20, 2007)

butch said:


> Funny, no one ever mentions bluegrass. Wonder what your feelings are on that genre of music, Santaclear? I always liked the phrase that bluegrass is Appalachian jazz. Don't know how true that is, but like the thought nonetheless.



I love it! I always was somewhat drawn to bluegrass. Only the old stuff tho - most modern bluegrass artists are to me either pleasant but sorta bland, or too pyrotechnical (like Bela Fleck, just my opinion.)

The whole genre of bluegrass gets its name from Bill Monroe, pretty much the music's central figure, whose band was called the Bluegrass Boys. As a jazz fan I wouldn't call any of it jazzy, except in the high level of musicianship. Monroe said he was equally inspired by American old timey music (mostly derived from Irish, Scottish & British ballads and such) and Black southern country blues (which had more rhythmic drive and a different take on melancholy and chording.)

Along the way there've been plenty of bluegrass/jazz hybrids, particularly today when few of the practitioners are from the Appalachians, but it's kind of a tiny subgenre.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 20, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Jack, when I was a kid the Stooges or Little Rascals would come on and I would only barely comprehend what they were saying, the plots and story lines...it was hell! I knew it was supposed to be funny but that was all. Around 10 years ago I saw some Three Stooges reruns and was surprised that I liked it and it was silly! (I already knew it was _silly_, but not that I could like it.)



I have re-watched some of them and while I respect their talent and comic timing, they still just don't really appeal to me.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 20, 2007)

Amazon Women on the Moon. Hilariously funny. No one else agrees. 

Also, Cabin Boy.

No, I am NOT high.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 20, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Amazon Women on the Moon. Hilariously funny. No one else agrees.



That is a damn funny movie. "The bitch don't live here!" The funniest thing Arsenio Hall ever said.


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 20, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Disco (not a lot of it tho but the stuff I like I really love, including lots of remixes), heavy metal ('specially death metal and a lot of grindcore), techno, ambient, rap and hip hop, reggae and dub reggae, country (old) and old timey music, lots and lots of jazz including "out" experimental jazz, big band, and loads of "experimental" music. These are all genres some people claim to hate virulently.



Yes, but where do you stand on Skiffle?


----------



## Mini (Jul 20, 2007)

Starship Troopers.

It's satire, dammit! SATIRE. It's supposed to be played straight.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 20, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> This is a weird one, but, the smell of low tide. That salty sea smell under piers.



God...I love that rotting salty sea smell...LOVE



I love the film "Unbreakable".....no one else does.

It makes me sob.


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 20, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I have re-watched some of them and while I respect their talent and comic timing, they still just don't really appeal to me.




You're talking about a bunch of guys that doink each other in the eyes and slap each other with raw bass. The brilliance is above (and beneath) critical review.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 20, 2007)

Kareda said:


> _Dressed to Kill_ is my all-time fav too!
> 
> You there, Cake or Death?
> 
> ...




Any time is a good time for an Eddie Thread.

Beautiful, Beautiful, Brilliant man I love so much I could die....


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 20, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> God...I love that rotting salty sea smell...LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miss J, I'd love to watch that movie with you. That film has infinite layers that simply aren't apparent upon first view. There really are tons of fascinating nuances. I love the deleted scene on the DVD of Mr. Glass getting all mangled on that amusement park ride.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 20, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Miss J, I'd love to watch that movie with you. That film has infinite layers that simply aren't apparent upon first view. There really are tons of fascinating nuances. I love the deleted scene on the DVD of Mr. Glass getting all mangled on that amusement park ride.




Bang...bang...bang...back and forth...god...terrifying..

I think its just a fecking brilliant film. SO many layers...exactly.

When he points to the paper and the kid chokes up....realizing its he that saved them?......SOB!!!!

Also.....gotta love the insert in the DVD by Alex Ross......and all the extras.

Just a super film. I am so glad you, someone I just adore...likes it too!


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 20, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> ....especially the Barry White/Sound of Philadephia variety of disco.....
> "Let's get it on,
> It's time to get DOWN........"



Wayne, you like Barry White and Philly disco soul....you're a staunch liberal....you like beautiful thick women. 

I don't know how you're going to take this news, Wayne, but...

You're Black.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 20, 2007)

i lOVE THE SHOW ON hbo - "BIG lOVE"

The three stooges

Sardines and pickled pigs feet.

I like the way a man smells after being working all day and before a shower!! I love that. Not hot and sweaty just warm and inviting.

Travel channel show - Most Haunted. They are prefessional ghost hunters and they scream and run when they hear or see something! LOL classic!


----------



## jamie (Jul 20, 2007)

Although I know I am not alone in the whole world in liking the following things, they are the the things I get the biggest hell for from my friends.

First of all, my musical tests are constantly being ridiculed by them. 
My sins:
Rick Springfield
An unwavering love of 50's and 60's girl groups.
Bluegrass music - hard core fiddlers and pickers lighting up the mountain
Mountain ballads - the ones where someone is dying, crying, or being left behind by the Rover Boy. Think Barbra Allen and Mattie Groves.

The movie Breakfast on Pluto. I adore it, I have seen it lots of times and every time I love it just a little bit more. The boys like it, but they don't get my love affair with it.

Pickled bologna. Anchovies (except the lovely and talented AFG). Canned asparagus. Canned hominy.

Old buildings with broken windows. My files of pictures on my computer have photo after photo of broken windows. They don't seem to hold any interest or generate the same excitement when I show them to others.

And the most shocking to me is my love of drag queens and drag culture. I am surrounded by gay boys. My closest friends in the world besides my boyfriend are gay boys who have been with me for a decade or more and who introduced me to that whole scene...however, when we go to the clubs, they want to go dance and leave me in the show room alone unless I pout a lot. I love drag shows and pageants and movies and the drama and everything that goes with that little world.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 20, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> i lOVE THE SHOW ON hbo - "BIG lOVE"





Big Love rocks.

Hey! I used to be friends with Bill Paxton back in the day....Handsome, sweet, lovely boy from Texas. THATS a long story.


----------



## Jes (Jul 21, 2007)

GoddessNoir said:


> I had an ex who liked to lick my armpits. I never really got that but it made him happy. After a while, it became kind of hot.



Yeah...I've been a lickee. And so have a few female friends. ANd I'm not judging or mocking, just curious! all you get with me is a mouth full of anti perspirant.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 21, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I spend an inordinate amount of time defending my indefensible Doris Day obsession. And my DD shrine. Did I mention I have a shrine? Not actually joking here.



You are not alone! Though I haven't a DD Shrine, I do love her movies. Two of my favorites:

"Please Don't Eat The Daisies" and "The Glass Bottomed Boat."

~Punkin


----------



## wistful (Jul 21, 2007)

Just thought of one..Brussel sprouts


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 21, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Wayne, you like Barry White and Philly disco soul....you're a staunch liberal....you like beautiful thick women.
> 
> I don't know how you're going to take this news, Wayne, but...
> 
> You're Black.


That's sure gonna surprise a lot of my Irish and Lithuanian relatives....


----------



## butch (Jul 21, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Big Love rocks.
> 
> Hey! I used to be friends with Bill Paxton back in the day....Handsome, sweet, lovely boy from Texas. THATS a long story.



Am I the only one who gets annoyed that Big Love is not a 'truth in advertising' title? It ain't about big people gettin it on. I'm mostly joking, but every time I see it in the TV guide, a little part of me hopes it's about the fatties.

I imagine Bill Paxton would be all those things, RV. Would love to hear the long story of Paxton and you.

And Ginnifer Goodwin in "Big Love"? Hot hot hot.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 21, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I'm gonna duck and hide right after I post this, but.....
> 
> I like disco.
> 
> ...




I never even thought to put disco in this thread as I assumed lots of people love it like I do! I am an unashamed disco freak and daily have my media player blasting it out! And yes Barry features greatly. I agree about the orchestration etc, Earth Wind and Fire had that great sound, with their whole brass section. loooooooove it !


----------



## ukchublette (Jul 21, 2007)

*I love the dentist  (orthodontist) 
yes I know some peoples worst nightmare but I just love it, the fresh clean smell , everything's so bright and friendly and the bonus of squeaky clean teeth 


I also love chili so hot  that it make me cry 

wow I'm just odd lol :batting: *


----------



## puppy (Jul 22, 2007)

Circus peanuts.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 22, 2007)

I like Tyler Perry plays and movies. My African-American friends make fun of me because I like his plays. ( I am Mexican) I started watching his plays after I moved to Colorado from Georgia. I really miss Atlanta!
I like old movies in English and Spanish. (In 1950's were the golden era of Mexican cinema.)


----------



## mimosa (Jul 22, 2007)

ukchublette said:


> *
> 
> I also love chili so hot  that it make me cry
> 
> *




I think you would enjoy my Mexican Mama's cooking! She makes homemade salsas so hot, she makes herself cry.


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 22, 2007)

Jes said:


> let me ask
> 
> have you been known to lick an armpit? what's that about, if so.



I have. Once. Tasted like deoderant. Might be awhile before I do it again.


----------



## Aurora1 (Jul 22, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> i lOVE THE SHOW ON hbo - "BIG lOVE"



I absolutely LOVE the show Big Love on HBO! Everyone I mention the show to seems to just be appalled and not at all interested in watching but I just love it. I find it fascinating.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 22, 2007)

Brave Starr


----------



## Michelle (Jul 23, 2007)

the movie "Joe's Apartment" 

jazz music; John Hartford; John Baldry; the musical "Assassins"

skim milk; limburger cheese; creamed herring; oysters; raw beef 

bugs (as long as they're not in my house) 

fun thread, butch!


----------



## Jes (Jul 23, 2007)

my vagina.


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 23, 2007)

I LOVE baked bean samwichs. They're awesome, but whenever I eat one, people tend to make faces.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 23, 2007)

Pickled habanero peppers, eaten by the dozen. 

not kidding. have steel-lined stomach.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 23, 2007)

I am with you on habaneros until you mentioned pickling them.

You crossed zee line.


----------



## Sugar (Jul 23, 2007)

What a great thread!

Malt-o Meal & buttered toast. I love making it a little thick and puting butter & splenda in it and then smearing it on my toast. I realize I'm spreading carbs on to carbs...do I care? NO! Same with sweet rice with butter and english muffins. MMMMM!

I love ELO & Bread...two English groups packed full of awesome. 

I loved Veronica Mars so very much. I wanted to be her best friend forever. I teared up when I heard it was cancelled.

Last but not least a TV show called The Single Guy...with Jonathan Silverman. There was this one episode where his best friend recounts how his wife took a powder room sink off a wall by trying to take a pee. I have never laughed so hard for so long. It was genius.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 23, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I am with you on habaneros until you mentioned pickling them.
> 
> You crossed zee line.



I had never had such a thing, but when Steve returned from Mexico he bought me some. Just like the pickled jalapeno rings only less briny and tart. Nutso good. I think you would dig. They're not "pickly", per se.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 23, 2007)

Lucky said:


> What a great thread!
> 
> Malt-o Meal & buttered toast. I love making it a little thick and puting butter & splenda in it and then smearing it on my toast. I realize I'm spreading carbs on to carbs...do I care?



WOW that sounds good.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 23, 2007)

Lucky said:


> What a great thread!
> 
> Malt-o Meal & buttered toast. I love making it a little thick and puting butter & splenda in it and then smearing it on my toast. I realize I'm spreading carbs on to carbs...do I care? .




Malt o meal...cream of wheat......I discovered those late in life, being a transplant...

Its a texture thing. Me love.


----------



## diggers1917 (Jul 23, 2007)

_The Goon Show_, an insane (and insanely funny) BBC radio comedy from the '50s. Starring Harry Secombe, Peter Sellers and Spike Milligan (and scripted by Milligan) it is held in high regard and acknowledged as important in comedy history and Brit popular culture.

Why does it qualify to be here? NO ONE IN _MY_ AGE GROUP EVER HAS THE FAINTEST IDEA WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!
Its sad. They should teach this kind of humour in schools!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 23, 2007)

I gotcha!  Not as familar with Secombe and Milligan, but I'm finding out about the awesomeness of Peter Sellers, slowly but surely.

I'm more interested in Brit comedy INSPIRED by the Goon Show, like Python and so forth, but none of it could have happened with out Milligan and co.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 23, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Pickled habanero peppers, eaten by the dozen.
> 
> not kidding. have steel-lined stomach.



Mom? Is that you?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 24, 2007)

Lucky said:


> What a great thread!
> 
> Malt-o Meal & buttered toast. I love making it a little thick and puting butter & splenda in it and then smearing it on my toast. I realize I'm spreading carbs on to carbs...do I care? NO! Same with sweet rice with butter and english muffins. MMMMM!
> 
> I love ELO & Bread...two English groups packed full of awesome.



Me Too! Though I actually "dunk" my toast in the malt-o-meal.

ELO was very popular when hubby and I first started dating. Our song is "Mr. Blue Sky". Bread was one of my favorite groups when I was in college. I listened to them over and over. I even bought David Gate's solo album.

~Punkin


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 24, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> ELO was very popular when hubby and I first started dating. Our song is "Mr. Blue Sky".





I LOVE ELO!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 24, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> I'm finding out about the awesomeness of Peter Sellers, slowly but surely.



Peter Sellers is Waxwing's dream man. In every conceivable way.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 24, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> I LOVE ELO!




You people really shouldn't get me going again about Xanadu


----------



## mossystate (Jul 24, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You people really shouldn't get me going again about Xanadu



*runs..ok..walks fast towards a mini trampoline..hits it..innnnnnnn the air...decends on Green, with duct tape ready...hits target ( hands )...she cannot type..mission accomplished *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 24, 2007)

mossystate said:


> *runs..ok..walks fast towards a mini trampoline..hits it..innnnnnnn the air...decends on Green, with duct tape ready...hits target ( hands )...she cannot type..mission accomplished *




So we have moved on to bondage? Oh my gawd, that's soooo hot.......


----------



## Spanky (Jul 24, 2007)

mossystate said:


> *runs..ok..walks fast towards a mini trampoline..hits it..innnnnnnn the air...decends on Green, with duct tape ready...hits target ( hands )...she cannot type..mission accomplished *



This is effing it. 

We need video. NOW. 

But next time let GEF be on the trampoline with the duct tape. 

Post plz tanks.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 24, 2007)

Spanky said:


> This is effing it.
> 
> We need video. NOW.
> 
> ...




Fat girls on trampolines? The FA show instead of The Man Show? oh my.....


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 24, 2007)

For me, it's easy...

Disco!!
Herb Albert music - with and without the Tiajuana Brass
Soccer
NASCAR
Professional Wrestling
Professional Bowling
Clive Cussler novels - alone and with cowriters
James Rollins novels


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 24, 2007)

Lucky said:


> What a great thread!
> 
> 
> I love ELO & Bread...two English groups packed full of awesome.
> ...


----------



## mossystate (Jul 24, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Fat girls on trampolines? The FA show instead of The Man Show? oh my.....



He just insulted me and he wants things from me?..Spanky needs a lesson, but I am too offended *pffft*...please...take care of this for me, dove.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 24, 2007)

mossystate said:


> He just insulted me and he wants things from me?..Spanky needs a lesson, but I am too offended *pffft*...please...take care of this for me, dove.



I would but.......... I have long suspected that he likes it when I spank him.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 24, 2007)

Did I forget to mention how much I love Trance/EDM music and Marilyn Manson? <3


----------



## Mathias (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm the only one who drinks Egg Nog around the hoidays in my family.


----------



## GrowingBoy (Jul 25, 2007)

It's a taste I acquired in gradual school, hearing the show on Saturday nights on NPR, while working on my thesis.

http://www.myspace.com/joefrankart


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 25, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Did I forget to mention how much I love Marilyn Manson? <3



You like Marilyn Manson!? Since when!? 

I must admit, most people don't like Slipknot anymore. I still enjoy them.
I enjoy vacuuming, even though most people I have ever met do not.
I enjoy spending more money on a product, if I know it's going to something I enjoy or is worth the money. Most people I have ever met _always_ go for deals. I suppose a good consumer, sometimes, to the seller.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 25, 2007)

boogiebomb said:


> Pootie Tang - You know wuz up!!!!!!!!!



Me too!!! That movie makes me laugh so hard. I thought my friend and I were the only two people who felt that way. 

I also liked the show "Greg The Bunny" - actually, I just really like shows with puppets.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 25, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> I enjoy spending more money on a product, if I know it's going to something I enjoy or is worth the money. Most people I have ever met _always_ go for deals. I suppose a good consumer, sometimes, to the seller.



Goddess bless you and all your ken.


I hand make clothing to order. It's labor intensive, expensive, and extremely high quality. Considering that, my clothing is cheap, but people think it should be as inexpensive as something mass produced in a Chinese sweatshop.

THANK you for existing.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 25, 2007)

I like to wear funny hats. Which is odd since I don't wear hats often, but a nice straw boater, or a white plastic ice cream hat, I know its silly and that's the fun of it.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 25, 2007)

mossystate said:


> He just insulted me and he wants things from me?..Spanky needs a lesson, but I am too offended *pffft*...please...take care of this for me, dove.



I just see you more as being the duct tap"ee" rather than the duct tape"r". See pic below.

GEF just has to come out of her shell. Duct tape can do this for a person. I know this. 

Your friendly neighborhood Caveman,

Spanky


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> You like Marilyn Manson!? Since when!?
> 
> I must admit, most people don't like Slipknot anymore. I still enjoy them.
> I enjoy vacuuming, even though most people I have ever met do not.
> I enjoy spending more money on a product, if I know it's going to something I enjoy or is worth the money. Most people I have ever met _always_ go for deals. I suppose a good consumer, sometimes, to the seller.



 @ Chimpi

I find peace in doing laundry for some odd reason..... I grew up with just a washing machine that was broken most of the time so we carried bags of laundry to the laundry matt to wash it or hung it up to dry outside on the occasions we had a working machine. I didn't have a dryer hook- up where I lived for all of my twenties so hung up all the clothes again. I would come home from night classes as 11 pm at night and wash a load and hang it up on drip dry hangers off my shower rod. Finally had a dryer hook up in 2001 when we moved- now I feel quite spoiled and never mind doing the laundry


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Goddess bless you and all your ken.
> 
> 
> I hand make clothing to order. It's labor intensive, expensive, and extremely high quality. Considering that, my clothing is cheap, but people think it should be as inexpensive as something mass produced in a Chinese sweatshop.
> ...



Personally, I think the uniqueness of your clothes and how they are tailor-made make your prices rock bottom cheap. Goddess Bless You, too RV


----------



## Spanky (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm a guy who likes to knit.  

<is that worse than Barry Manilow?>


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2007)

Spanky said:


> I'm a guy who likes to knit.
> 
> <is that worse than Barry Manilow?>




Yes, it is worse.... but okay..... because Manilow is kind of hot.........:smitten:


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 25, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yes, it is worse.... but okay..... because Manilow is kind of hot.........:smitten:




Im..suddenly dazzled.


Gabriel Byrne is hot....Billy Campbell is hot....heck....Russel Crowe has strange moments of hotness...


Manilow?


I suddenly feel totally normal about my Gary Senise crush...

XO..you rule, girly.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 25, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Goddess bless you and all your *ken*.


..........?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Im..suddenly dazzled.
> 
> 
> Gabriel Byrne is hot....Billy Campbell is hot....heck....Russel Crowe has strange moments of hotness...
> ...



I was kidding about Manilow.... but really do think Senise is hot... I'd do him


----------



## Spanky (Jul 25, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I was kidding about Manilow.... but really do think Senise is hot... I'd do him



So the knitting is dweeby then. tanks.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2007)

Spanky said:


> So the knitting is dweeby then. tanks.



Barry Manilow doesn't look like you in shorts so it's all good  :kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Jul 25, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Barry Manilow doesn't look like you in shorts so it's all good  :kiss2:



Whew! Tanks! :batting:


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 25, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> ..........?





AHHAAHHAHAAHAHAA

Ken.....: family....as in.."you and yours"....like "kin"..only..um..older.


HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA

MM....Fancy Hair Ken is now my desktop!

yay!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 25, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> @ Chimpi
> 
> I find peace in doing laundry for some odd reason..... I grew up with just a washing machine that was broken most of the time so we carried bags of laundry to the laundry matt to wash it or hung it up to dry outside on the occasions we had a working machine. I didn't have a dryer hook- up where I lived for all of my twenties so hung up all the clothes again. I would come home from night classes as 11 pm at night and wash a load and hang it up on drip dry hangers off my shower rod. Finally had a dryer hook up in 2001 when we moved- now I feel quite spoiled and never mind doing the laundry



Reading this reminds me that I need to go check on mine. I don't mind doing laundry and I can't stand to see it pile up. 

I've been hanging out laundry on this very hot day today. 

Seems that I am always the person either starting or finishing the laundry. It may very well be that if I didn't do it that it would just pile up on all of us. But once its done others help fold it.

Now that its just the two of us, (my wife and I), there isn't nearly as much laundry to do as before.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Reading this reminds me that I need to go check on mine. I don't mind doing laundry and I can't stand to see it pile up.
> 
> I've been hanging out laundry on this very hot day today.
> 
> ...




I'm a schmuck that still does laundry for my ex....:huh: :blush: 
So I do laundry for five people.... I sit at my computer monitor folding laundry a lot.... the girls help to get it delivered where it belongs- other than that, no help


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 25, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm a schmuck that still does laundry for my ex....:huh: :blush:




Aw fuck.........I feel an intervention coming on.


Ladies?


STOP THAT!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 25, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm a schmuck that still does laundry for my ex....:huh: :blush:
> So I do laundry for five people.... I sit at my computer monitor folding laundry a lot.... the girls help to get it delivered where it belongs- other than that, no help



Repeat: Not a schmuck!


----------



## moore2me (Jul 25, 2007)

butch said:


> Funny, no one ever mentions bluegrass. Wonder what your feelings are on that genre of music, Santaclear? I always liked the phrase that bluegrass is Appalachian jazz. Don't know how true that is, but like the thought nonetheless.





jamie said:


> Although I know I am not alone in the whole world in liking the following things, they are the the things I get the biggest hell for from my friends.
> 
> Bluegrass music - hard core fiddlers and pickers lighting up the mountain
> Mountain ballads - the ones where someone is dying, crying, or being left behind by the Rover Boy. Think Barbra Allen and Mattie Groves.



I am a another big fan of bluegrass. I listen to it constantly on my satellite radio. When others get in my car, they force me to turn the "caterwaulling" off.

Some of my favorte songs are 
In the Pines
Golden Vanity
Rocky Top
Will the Circle Be Unbroken

Even worse - I like to listen to yodeling! 

Strange foods (I make these myself - family recipes) 
Boiled peanuts
Pepper jelly 
Apple & onion relish

Today for lunch, I bought a 1/2 pint of chicken *gizzards *and a roll. Makes your mouth water, doesn't it?


----------



## Sugar (Jul 26, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Aw fuck.........I feel an intervention coming on.
> 
> 
> Ladies?
> ...



No really....STOP IT! Let him stink! :batting:


----------



## Isa (Jul 26, 2007)

I love Kevin Smith movies. I own all of his films on dvd so they are available for repeat viewings. My friends pretty much hate everything he's directed except for Chasing Amy, and they barely give him a pass on that one.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 26, 2007)

Tom Waits, getting angry at you tube videos created by Intelligent Design fanatics, and stinky cheese.


----------



## jamie (Jul 26, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Today for lunch, I bought a 1/2 pint of chicken *gizzards *and a roll. Makes your mouth water, doesn't it?



Actually that sounds wonderful. I keep forgetting about gizzards. I haven't had them since I was living at home because I don't know how to cook them and can't find anywhere around here that sells them.

Good music choices!


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 26, 2007)

pdgujer148 said:


> Tom Waits, getting angry at you tube videos created by Intelligent Design fanatics, and stinky cheese.




Tom Waits is a god.

I will kick the ass of anyone who says otherwize.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 26, 2007)

have lectured Green...now...I must kick actual ass.....:bow:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 26, 2007)

The movie Rustlers' Rhapsody. I think it's hilarious.


----------



## butch (Jul 26, 2007)

I like unsweetened iced tea. Lemon, no sugar, no splenda, no sweet-n-low. Delicious.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2007)

butch said:


> I like unsweetened iced tea. Lemon, no sugar, no splenda, no sweet-n-low. Delicious.



Are you drinking those flavored teas? I like mint iced tea - that's always a special treat........but I do have to have Splenda in my tea


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2007)

mossystate said:


> have lectured Green...now...I must kick actual ass.....:bow:




She just paddled mine ........... and it was so hot.............


OOOPPPPPSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

wrong window again :doh:


----------



## butch (Jul 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Are you drinking those flavored teas? I like mint iced tea - that's always a special treat........but I do have to have Splenda in my tea



No, just plain old lipton iced tea. I know it must sound like a travesty that I don't like stuff other than lemon in my tea, being that my momma is a southern gal who loves sweet tea, but there you go.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2007)

butch said:


> No, just plain old lipton iced tea. I know it must sound like a travesty that I don't like stuff other than lemon in my tea, being that my momma is a southern gal who loves sweet tea, but there you go.




*wants to take this opportunity to be pushy and insist that Butch tries some mint iced tea*


----------



## butch (Jul 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *wants to take this opportunity to be pushy and insist that Butch tries some mint iced tea*



For you, GEF, I'll give it a try. I like pushy broads,  .


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 27, 2007)

butch said:


> No, just plain old lipton iced tea. I know it must sound like a travesty that I don't like stuff other than lemon in my tea, being that my momma is a southern gal who loves sweet tea, but there you go.



I prefer unsweetened iced tea too, if it is black oolong like Liptons. However, I do put stevia in my mint green tea.

~Punkin


----------



## pudgy (Jul 27, 2007)

On the nerd side of things: a sci-fi series called _Robotech_. It was originally an anime television show that I didn't dig, but then they were novelized and they were fantastic!

Day-old popcorn is a favorite of mine as well. I get the gigantic bucket at the theatre, eat half of it, and then eat the other half the next day...so good!


----------



## Midori (Jul 27, 2007)

Stalking pudgy on the boards! ~evil laugh~

&#9834;midori


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 27, 2007)

Not many people I know seem to be into Spud Gunning. Except, of course, the ones I've shown mine...


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 27, 2007)

_Josie and the Pussycats_ with Rachel Leigh Cook and Tara Reid. It's good satire, and it has Parker Posey! I do not understand why it's $5 at Target.


----------



## pudgy (Jul 27, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Not many people I know seem to be into Spud Gunning. Except, of course, the ones I've shown mine...



Me and my dad built a potato gun and still show it off at every party we got a chance. A little hairspray, a grill ignition, and POP off it goes 300 hundred feet


----------



## Chuggernut (Jul 27, 2007)

Haggis! Seems to gross everyone else, though....


----------



## moore2me (Jul 28, 2007)

Several peeps on this thread have said they like the smell of gasoline. I know you guys and girls are grown-ups, and intelligent, but, I couldn't let this go by without a warning. 

Gasoline is very, very dangerous. It is an extreme fire hazard and toxic to your health. It is not something to smell for fun. It is nothing something to play with. 

Below is a link to a chemical data sheet on gasoline.
http://www.osha.gov/web/dep/chemicaldata/ChemicalResult.asp?RecNo=533

Gasoline is a suspected carcinogen in humans and a confirmed carcinogen in animals. California requires reproductive hazard warnings on gasoline pumps. 

Exposure to gasoline can:
 Irritate eyes, skin, and mucous membranes
 Cause dermatitis
 Cause headache, fatigue
 Blur vision
 Cause dizziness
 Slur speech
 Cause confusion
 Convulsions
 Chemical pneumonia (if liquid has been aspired), and
 Creat possible liver & kidney damage.

Plus, in addition to the health issues, there is the problem of kids abusing solvents & paint thinners, etc. We should do all we can to discourage kids and young adults from "sniffing" or "huffing" gasoline, it's fellow solvents, and propellants. Pass the message on to your kids, grandkids, relatives, friends, etc. just like I am doing here on this board. Thanks & excuse the hijack. Moore.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 28, 2007)

^^^Are you trying to tell me to stop huffing?!?!?!?!? Well, I never........


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 30, 2007)

On the note of huffing propellants, if you want to incinerate your nose hairs, get a potato gun and take a whiff of the combustion chamber immediately after a shot. Did it by accident once. Holy hell that burned!

These days, I use a spud gun powered by compressed air. No more explosions, and you can fire more stuff!


----------

